# TT bought today - very excited!



## barryf (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I've just paid my deposit on a 2.0TFSI S-tronic TT, ex-demo from my local dealership. I'm waiting to hear when I can pick it up but hope to be zooming around with a big smile on my face in a couple of days time!

I've lurked on the forums here a little bit and the advice on extras from you guys has been very handy, so thanks. My TT has Ice Silver paint, 18in 10 spoke alloys, black Nappa leather, DVD sat nav plus, Bluetooth, 6CD, BOSE, heated front-seats and a MFSW. Plenty of toys to keep me busy 

Anyway, thought I'd say hello. Time for a beer to celebrate.

Cheers, Barry.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Barry, Welcome to TTF. Enjoy.
H.


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

well done


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice one mate..welcome..


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

